
Hydra can modify its genetic program - lelf
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-hydra-genetic.html
======
Tobold
This is about the polyp, not the fictional nazi-terrorist group.

Just in case someone else reads too many comics and got confused.

------
excel2flow
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_immortality](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biological_immortality)

